# Angel of Death



## Skeptic (Aug 29, 2013)

That's really coming along, looking forward to seeing more pics as you progress.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Pretty sharp looking, all the way around.

A bat-winged demon is on my next year's to do list.


----------



## HBHaunter (Jun 14, 2014)

Wow, you have put a lot of work in already, can't wait to see the final product


----------



## nimblemonkey (Jan 17, 2013)

Looks great so far- those wings are impressive.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

more pics! more pics! more pics!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Double damn!, wow that is coming along nicely EK, looking forward to the progression


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great job so far!!


----------



## I love the dead (Sep 2, 2011)

Awesome!! 

Looking forward to see more.


----------



## hallowicked (Mar 27, 2013)

This in not to early to say, ,,this is epic


----------



## Malaki (Sep 18, 2014)

Looking great so far, can't wait for more pics.


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

It is amazing so far, can't wait to see finished project! Nice work!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

This looks fantastic!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Super idea on how to do the feathered wings. Can't wait to watch this progress!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

post deleted for now.


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Nice job on the wings!


----------



## ryanlamprecht (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see it done. That is going to be one awesome prop!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

Bah after all the effort with this wing i decided "prototype!" and started over with the same "look" but different configuration. If it works I'll post soon!


----------



## niteryder (Aug 29, 2014)

You should build these and sell them. I love it and the craftsmanship thus far is excellent!!!


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

Outstanding [emoji2]


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

This is the good stuff. I'm watching!


----------



## ayoml (Sep 29, 2014)

awesome... nice info...


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I have this idea for a series of long exposure photos I want to take, involving a white figure and a lit Jack o'Lantern, and have been trying to figure out the best way to make something that I can move around the farm pretty easily ( perk of being in the country..no one see you move the body) My other full sized figures I did for porch decor involved 2x4 and a cross piece that I would set in a 5 gallon bucket and fill with stone dust for weight, This base I can move and take a cinder block to weight it down. (my idea involves windy conditions) And yes YOUR build it EPIC as hallowicked said!


----------



## zombieprincess (Nov 1, 2013)

Very nice! I wish I was near your house to see the look on the kids faces when they spot this.


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

*Angel is DONE (for now)*

Sorry I haven't updated in a while. I got a bit sick and was unable to work in the Garage for a few weeks BUT i was able to get some time to finish this project up for the year. Its not 100% of what I wanted but time was an issue and so was the fact i am never happy =P SOOO Lets go where I left off. A NEW wing Design/build.

The original wing I had built was 8" thick in some spots. While it looked cool it was a bit heavy and thick for what I wanted and just didn't jive for what I wanted SOO i came up with a new thought. I started where I always do








I made new wings and taped the skeleton of the wing up with tape like I did before. This time I did NOT use the good stuff until MUCH later int he build.
I carved the edges of the wing out with 1" thick foam and left a channel for the pipe to be hidden inside the foam like you do with the headstones to a point.





















I then layed the bottom layer of feathers out. i left the bottom VERY VERY long (though i should have gone longer i think)







TO make sure the feathers were ALL the same thickness (though they were sanded down to give them the right shape/depth where needed) I put my Jig Saw on its side and put a 1" thick foam UNDER the blade which left me a gap of around 1/2". I secured the jigsaw on my tablesaw (blade was retracted and machine unpluged for safty). Once everything was tight and could not be moved I was able to cut the feathers to equal thickness every time even if i used 2" foam it would give me 4 feathers if done slowly and accuratly and 2 feathers for 1" foam (which made doing both wings at the same time MUCH easier)







After this it was a slow game of laying out feathers and gluing them down, I put 4x4 beams ontop of each row so they would stay down until they dried. 







To deal with the edges along the top I figured out a different technique which was helpful but did use up alot of foam. I cut more channels into the feathers but had to leave them hollow enough to lay ontop of the feathers below.














It worked well. I did it to both sides of the wings but it still left a few small gaps.
I filled in all the gaps around the edges and behind some of the weaker feathers with the good stuff







I then sanded the wings down to the shape I wanted and painted it with my yellow monster mud. When this was done I used wood putty to clog up any gaps missed


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

From here it was time to work on the body of the angel. I took bedsheets I got from the Good Will and cut them up a little to give myself a lot of room to work and I made some sleeves so they would hang down and drape properly. I SHOULD have made a fresh batch of MM so that I had dark gray or black mud BUT to help with the photos of the tutorial I just continued to use the yellow.
At this point when I got the mud on I noticed a problem... the sleeves would stick closed and not give me the shape i wanted! WELP easy answer to that. I put buckets in the sleeves to open them up. 







Finished my draping







I wrapped the fabric in the back to hide the pipe a little







After this point wait at LEAST 2 days to it will dry out completely and be easier to work with and sturdy (I recommend doing this while building the wings so the wings and the body will be ready at the same time)
Then I covered anything that i did NOT want colored black with blue tape and painted the dickens out of it.







Finally I just dusted him with a bit of dark gray paint to make him pop out (just like you do with the headstones!)

I put him in the yard







then figured out how I wanted the wings to go this year (since they are detatched I can put them in several different positions each year for different looks each year!)
I put Rebar into the ground and slipped the wings on the rebar (down the length of the PVC pipe) and attached to the angel!















I hope you enjoyed this tutorial. It was a lot of fun figuring out new techniques. The wings may not stay white next year. Not sure yet but I do know that this was one of the funnest and most frustrating builds I have done (yet). I really wanted to run blue LEDs into the eyes but I couldn't get them to work properly BUT that will be next years addition.

One thing I do want to add is that the wings will be fragile so be careful with moving them and if any of them break off just use some gorilla glue (NOT super glue since it eats foam!) and some MM at the joint should fix it just fine. 

If there are any questions feel free to ask!


----------



## Ken F (Oct 20, 2011)

This is fantastic! Your hard work really shows. Where did you get the skeleton you used ?


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

The skeleton is just one i got from Costco. They sell some at most halloween stores but the quality isn't as good. I did not need to use a pose and stay as much since i was removing the arms and fixing with wire, but most of the pose and stays look nicer.


----------



## SaltwaterServr (Jul 28, 2014)

Looks great!

I was wondering what happened with your project since you disappeared for awhile after your prototyping announcement. 

Stiltbeast has an alternative to monster muddin', but the cost is significantly higher. He uses aerosol spray-on polymer bed liner. The plus sides are that it dries very quickly and is a lot lighter. 

Here it is in action:


----------



## weeping angel (Oct 27, 2012)

STUNNING!!! I was ooh-ing and ah-hah-ing during the picture tutorial, understanding how you constructed each step. GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## EveningKiss (Sep 18, 2012)

SaltwaterServr said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I was wondering what happened with your project since you disappeared for awhile after your prototyping announcement.
> 
> ...



This is cool i may try it next year. Sorry for the hiadas. I was out for a while recovering =( BUT I'm back and will continue to build until midnight =)


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

Oh wow! The pictures truly are worth a thousand words. I struggled last year on how to make wings and gave up. Thank you for showing us how to do that. I loved the finger idea also. 
Ellie


----------



## Ellie13 (Sep 1, 2012)

EveningKiss said:


> The wings may not stay white next year. Not sure yet but I do know that this was one of the funnest and most frustrating builds I have done (yet).
> View attachment 227634


 Ugg. I don't know if I am up to all that. Maybe I do not need any winged things in my graveyard. I bow to your determination and intelligence.


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

damn ! this is so cool !!


----------

